# Thyroid



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

How many of your chihuahuas have been diagnosed with a thyroid problem and if any has been ,what age were they diagnosed???


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Any body????


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pigeonsheep's boy, Dexter has a thyroid issue. Numbers came back way out of normal range.

PM her and perhaps she can tell you what medication, supplements (she mentioned a bundle of vitamins they wanted him on) and course of treatment was recommended for him.

Thyroid is nothing to wait around with. 

Have you had initial blood work done?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> pigeonsheep's boy, Dexter has a thyroid issue. Numbers came back way out of normal range.
> 
> PM her and perhaps she can tell you what medication, supplements (she mentioned a bundle of vitamins they wanted him on) and course of treatment was recommended for him.
> 
> ...


I called about it this morning.One of the outside dogs is being spayed next Friday,and Im gonna get them to check it then,They told me on the phone it was unlikely because of her age(she'll be 3years old next month),But they also said she was the youngest they had seen with ear margin vusculitis.But she does have little knots on both sides of the throat now.Acting perfect,eating perfect.so maybe blood work is the answer.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> pigeonsheep's boy, Dexter has a thyroid issue. Numbers came back way out of normal range.
> 
> PM her and perhaps she can tell you what medication, supplements (she mentioned a bundle of vitamins they wanted him on) and course of treatment was recommended for him.
> 
> ...


Ive took thyroid medicine (synthroid) for probably 20 years now


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to tell you that I was on Synthroid as well!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I was going to tell you that I was on Synthroid as well!


I think alot of people have to take this.Infact Ive gotta go to the doctor again next month to have my levels rechecked


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been on synthroid for 15 years- since I was seven! I have severe hypothyroidism...


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I've been on synthroid for 15 years- since I was seven! I have severe hypothyroidism...


mine is called hoshimundothyroiditus(I know thats spelled wrong)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll bet you have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis like me!

Ashley, I cannot imagine dealing with that as a child. It is probably just a fact of life for you but I have been fortunate to just be dealing with it a few years.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I'll bet you have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis like me!
> 
> Ashley, I cannot imagine dealing with that as a child. It is probably just a fact of life for you but I have been fortunate to just be dealing with it a few years.


yep,that's it,lol,knew I spelled it wrong.If thyroid is the problem,atleast that would explain alot with Missy.I will make sure to update what they tell me next Friday.Knowing them they will say no,there's no need to test for that.The in house test is 30.00,the more extensive test is 60.00,but it test alot of stuff having to do with the thyroid


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I'll bet you have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis like me!
> 
> Ashley, I cannot imagine dealing with that as a child. It is probably just a fact of life for you but I have been fortunate to just be dealing with it a few years.


It wasn't too bad. They tested me for Hashimoto's because I was going through puberty really early and had all kinds of things going on. Then they found I had this. The hardest part is that even though I have been on it for all of these years, my levels are STILL not right. I am constantly changing doses and dealing with side effects of hypo. when the med dose is too low (dry skin, always cold, hair loss, weight gain, lethargy). 

I hope Missy is okay. Please let me know what the test says.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It wasn't too bad. They tested me for Hashimoto's because I was going through puberty really early and had all kinds of things going on. Then they found I had this. The hardest part is that even though I have been on it for all of these years, my levels are STILL not right. I am constantly changing doses and dealing with side effects of hypo. when the med dose is too low (dry skin, always cold, hair loss, weight gain, lethargy).
> 
> I hope Missy is okay. Please let me know what the test says.


and along with all those symptoms ,my memory is about an inch long!!I hate that!!When my second daughter was born,they finally caught mine.It was going on alot longer than that,but it was CAUGHT then.I was 20.I go to an endocrinologist now and my levels have been good for years.Have you considered going to a specialist like this?and yes I will let you know what they say concerning Missy


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> and along with all those symptoms ,my memory is about an inch long!!I hate that!!When my second daughter was born,they finally caught mine.It was going on alot longer than that,but it was CAUGHT then.I was 20.I go to an endocrinologist now and my levels have been good for years.Have you considered going to a specialist like this?and yes I will let you know what they say concerning Missy


I've been seeing an endocrinologist since I was 7, when I was initially diagnosed. I've seen some of the best specialists in Florida. No one can seem to figure it out. But I've adapted pretty well and I live life without worrying about it, most of the time.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I've been seeing an endocrinologist since I was 7, when I was initially diagnosed. I've seen some of the best specialists in Florida. No one can seem to figure it out. But I've adapted pretty well and I live life without worrying about it, most of the time.


bless your heart!I wish you could get on the right levels for yourself.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> bless your heart!I wish you could get on the right levels for yourself.


Thanks, me too. One day, hopefully!


----------

